# Hunter 30 vs Capital Yach Newport 30



## Sailinalone (Mar 24, 2009)

Need opinion. Never owned a boat, but sailed a few, O'Day 28, Catalina 34, Hunter 30, 34 (all in bays, and coastal areas, where I feel comfortable) - As I was looking at '86 Hunter 30, I was shown a Capital Yachts Newport 30 MK III ('86 also) - was impressed, although both need a bit of elbow grease, are in good shape, they're in the same price range. What stuck me was the interior space, seemed much larger on the Newport. Of course I have not hear of Capital Yachts before, I've read as much as I could about them, so my question is anyone out there own, or sailed one of the Newport 30? Before I decide on either, I'd like to hear opinions. Thanks


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I have never been on a Newport 30, but I did own a Newport 28 for a few years and I have been on a few Newport 33's. 

IMHO, Capital Yacht boats are general production type boats, similar to Catalina, Hunter, O'day, Islander, S2, etc. The interior of a Newport is generally pretty nice, with real teak trim, nice cabinets, teak and holley cabin sole and that sort of stuff. Also, the boats usually came well equipped, with self tailing winches, good travelers, and things like that, while below most boats have AC / DC electrical systems, pressure water, hot water, etc.

Newport boats have solid fiberglass hulls and balsa cored decks. Like all boats, be sure to check everything over well. 

If the Newport 30 you are looking at is in good condition, I'm sure it would be a good boat.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i own a 83 hunter 27, the designs on the hunter went down greatly after the cherubini designs went out. an 86 is not one of em, i would either look older or way newer. look for an 80 to 83 hunter 30 and 33 and see what you like.
here is a 30 its sold but has lots of pics, asking was 14 k, dont know what it sold for. it has the same lay out as my 27. emkay here has looked at the 27 and likes em, heck even alex likes the 27. if you look around this thread at anything sailing i gave a review of the 27 and emkay gave his impression of it too


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

SOme of the Newports were also C&C designs. as such, are pretty quick for there size. It will not be the fastest 30 out there, but if you take a J30 on the fast end, a Newport will be in the middles, with a Hunter/catalina fin keel design on the slow end. 

I personally would take the Newport over the Hunter for the performance part alone. Assuming that they are both equal'ish in price, elbow grease needed etc. I know a few folks local in puget sound that have had Newports for 10-20+ yrs, still love them, then again, I know of a couple, fewer with Hunters for this long too, includining one couple with a late 70 38' cutter Cheribuni design they have had down to Mexico 3-4 times.

Either will work generally speaking. If you want to race, more folks race Newports than Hunters. 

marty


----------



## Sailinalone (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks folks, much appreciate the information/opinions. Price wise, they're very close, but again, each has some differences the gear they have, so for me the price between the too are negligable. As for elbow grease, both need some, of course the Newport has more teak, which looks good, but again needs more 'maintenance'. I'm not much into racing, as I don't think I have the necessary skills for that. I love just cruising and enjoying just sailing, can't put into words as to why, just enjoy. So thank you all again. Please feel free to continue giving advice or opinions.
George


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Newport 30 is a Gary Mull design, similar to the Ranger series of the same era but with significantly flatter hull sections. Probably a totally adequate coastal cruiser. 

The Hunter 30 is of the Cheribuni era and as such is not subject to the various knocks of the newer Hunter line, although I think the early Luhrs Hunter line had some good ideas and were attractive boats.

Price being equal, I'd guess the Newport might have a bit more volume, but I'd go for the boat that "feels" right. (and then survey it properly!!)


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

blt2ski said:


> SOme of the Newports were also C&C designs. as such, are pretty quick for there size. It will not be the fastest 30 out there, but if you take a J30 on the fast end, a Newport will be in the middles, with a Hunter/catalina fin keel design on the slow end.
> 
> I personally would take the Newport over the Hunter for the performance part alone. Assuming that they are both equal'ish in price, elbow grease needed etc. I know a few folks local in puget sound that have had Newports for 10-20+ yrs, still love them, then again, I know of a couple, fewer with Hunters for this long too, includining one couple with a late 70 38' cutter Cheribuni design they have had down to Mexico 3-4 times.
> 
> ...


My recollection is that the 30 is not a C&C design, but I am not entirely sure. The 28 was, however, and is a very good boat for that range. I have never been on a 30.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

In that vintage of boat, if one of the boats has a solid hull and the other is cored, I would lean strongly toward the solid hulled boat. Even if the cored hull is in great shape, so many potential buyers are going to be worried about it that it makes it harder to sell when the time comes.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Sailinalone
My 2 cents: I have a '78 Newport 28 love it. Capital Yachts from my understanding was an off shoot of C&C as an attempt to go after a lower cost market. With that said we - my wife and three girls have been cruising LIS and Block sound and surrounding areas for the last three yrs and are quit comfortable. The boat handle all types of weather and conditions with ease. 

As Berry stated it has a solid glass hull approx 1.25" thick ( west epoxy- acording to owners manual) decks are cored. 

Good luck on what ever you decide.

Peter


----------



## nailbunnySPU (Apr 8, 2009)

Bit late but i figured i'd weigh in for posterity.

Speaking as someone who's been living on an 87 newport 30 mk iii for two months, I'm a fan.

Force 10 gimballed propane oven/stove. 70 gal water 30 gal diesel 12 gal crap, 16 hp universal. glassed-in keelbolts. anchor locker. 

Cons: could use a rubrail, mine's got significant blistering. no mushroom vents or any vents to let in fresh air without rain. no midship cleats. only the sheets are led aft. icebox insulation is a joke. 

I admit little experience on hunters.


----------

